# Gute RollenSpiele für PC?



## Nuffing (13. Februar 2009)

Hi leute.

Ich spiel verdammt gern Japanische Rollenspiele besonders gern Final Fantasy ( Am liebsten Final Fantasy 7 und 10)

Jetzt such ich schon ewig ein Rollenspiel für den PC was so ähnlich ist, aber ich find absolut nichts.

Kennt da jemand ähnliche spiele mit toller Story die ein Final Fantasy ählniches Kampfsystem haben?


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Soll es ein kostenloses Spiel sein oder willst dafür Geld auffen Tisch legen?


----------



## Nuffing (13. Februar 2009)

Es muss nicht kostenlos sein kann auch geld Kosten.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Februar 2009)

nope..japaner machen nicht so gerne spiele für den pc


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Februar 2009)

Dass du nichts gefunden hast verwundert mich nicht. Japano-Rollenspiele sind auf dem PC so selten wie Pinguine in meinem Kühlschrank (Und das ist auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Außer FF 7 fällt mir eigentlich nur Grandia 2 ein, das zwar auch schon älter ist, aber ein meiner Meinung nach gutes Kampfsystem hat.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Also ein relativ guten kostenlosen Spielen kann ich wohl sagen das Cabal Online, KAL Online, Runes of Magic und Anarchy Online eigentlich ganz gut sind. Perfect World ist auch nicht schlecht. Aber ob die dem FF-Style ähneln... keine Ahnung.

Edit: Hab glatt das japanisch überlesen. Das wäre glaub ich von meinen nur KAL Online.


----------



## Nuffing (13. Februar 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Dass du nichts gefunden hast verwundert mich nicht. Japano-Rollenspiele sind auf dem PC so selten wie Pinguine in meinem Kühlschrank (Und das ist auch gut so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hmm ja auser Grandia hab ich auch nichts gefunden und das hab ich mir schon vor 2 monate gekauft :/ hmm find ich echt schade.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also ein relativ guten kostenlosen Spielen kann ich wohl sagen das Cabal Online, KAL Online, Runes of Magic und Anarchy Online eigentlich ganz gut sind. Perfect World ist auch nicht schlecht. Aber ob die dem FF-Style ähneln... keine Ahnung.
> 
> Edit: Hab glatt das japanisch überlesen. Das wäre glaub ich von meinen nur KAL Online.



nicht mal ansatzweise oO

FF8 gibt es fürn PC..das weis ich^^


----------



## Davatar (13. Februar 2009)

Ein (leider) uraltes Spiel, das ich super fand, ich aber mit meiner Grafikkarte (von ATI) nicht mehr zum Laufen gebracht habe, weil das lustigerweise ne Geforce oder alte, nicht mehr verfügbare Grafikkarten voraussetzt wäre Silver. Aber wie gesagt ob Du das überhaupt noch zum laufen bringst ist fraglich ^^
Dafür bekommst Du das vermutlich für ne Hand voll Euro über Ebay oder so.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Februar 2009)

Was auch noch gewisse Ähnlihckeiten mit Final Fantasy hat wäre "Knights of the Old Republic". Das Gruppensystem ist im Grunde das gleiche (3 Charaktere gleichzeitig spielbar und auswechselbar), Das Kampfsystem ist quasi rundenbasiert und die Story ist zumindest im ersten Teil sehr gut. Zusätzlich hast du noch Talentverteilung, ausschweifende Interaktion mit deinen Begleitern und Quests mit mehreren Lösungsmöglichkeiten.
Also im Grunde eine Mischung aus östlichem und westlichem Rollenspiel.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Februar 2009)

Ich kann dir, wenn du auf die Japano-RPGs stehst, nur empfehlen die SNES (Super Nintendo) RPGs zu spielen..
Secret of Mana, Lufia2, Final Fantasy 6, Illusions of Time, Chrono Trigger, Terranigma.. nur um mal ein paar Titel zu nennen die einfach nur genial gut sind.

Für den PC sonst wie gesagt Morrowind/Oblivion, vielleicht auch Dungeon Siege/Diablo/Sacred-Serien? Sind halt bisauf Sacred 2 allesamt schon ein wenig älter aber alle sehr gut. Divine Divinity, KotOR1+2 und Titan Quest fallen mir noch ein, auch schöne Spiele.

Sonst kann ich dir noch einen wirklich guten Tip geben: es ist umsonst und unglaublich genial gemacht, weit besser als viele andere Spiele es machen. Es wurde mit einem RPG-Maker erstellt und ist daher auch komplett umsonst: Unterwegs in Düsterburg. Das Spiel ist klasse!


----------



## Nuffing (13. Februar 2009)

Naja dann werd ich mir wohl mal Final Fantasy 8 für den pc kaufen und eventuell auch mal Knights of the Old Republic angucken.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich kann dir, wenn du auf die Japano-RPGs stehst nur empfehlen die SNES (Super Nintendo) RPGs zu spielen..
> Secret of Mana, Lufia2, Final Fantasy 6, Illusions of Time, Chrono Trigger, Terranigma.. nur um mal ein paar Titel zu nennen die einfach nur genial gut.
> 
> Für den PC sonst wie gesagt Morrowind/Oblivion/, vielleicht auch Dungeon Siege/Diablo/Sacred-Serien? Sind halt bisauf Sacred 2 allesamt schon ein wenig älter aber alle sehr gut. Divine Divinity, KotOR1+2 und Titan Quest fallen mir noch ein, auch schöne Spiele.
> ...



ahhh illusions of time.... das hab ich damals gezockt bis zum abwinken^^ hmmm muss das wider ma hervor krahmen...


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Naja dann werd ich mir wohl mal Final Fantasy 8 für den pc kaufen und eventuell auch mal Knights of the Old Republic angucken.



also wenn du star wars magst kann cih dir knights of the old republik nur empfehlen. hab beide teile mehrmals durchgezockt und die machen echt laune. 

vor allem das spielen mit der gesinnung (gut oder böse) finde ich super


----------



## Ogil (13. Februar 2009)

Naja - vom Spielprinzip angelegt wie KotorI+II ist auch JadeEmpire. Das Ganze ist halt so eine Art Martial-Arts-Rollenspiel mit netter Story. Die Kaempfe sind zwar nicht rundenbasiert - aber zumindest auf einfachstem Schwierigkeitsgrad garkein Problem...


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2009)

http://pc.buffed.de


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://pc.buffed.de



dachte es ist keine werbung erlaubt? ... soll ich das jetzt reporten?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dachte es ist keine werbung erlaubt? ... soll ich das jetzt reporten?^^


nö es wurde ja von ZAM genemigt ;>


----------



## Teel (14. Februar 2009)

Ich würd mich bei RPG's nicht nur direkt an Japan hängen - Spiele wie Gothic, Fallout, Chaos Legion sollten auch mal angeschaut werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und naja wieso nicht auch in die MMORPG Szene rein wackeln. FF XI, Ragnarök, Metin2 sind auch ganz feine spiele. 

Andere RPGs auf pc wären da zum beispiel noch:
 - Neverwinters Night
 - Oblivion
 - Divinity
 - Titan Quest
 - Sacred
 - The Elder Scrolls
 - Loki
 - Hellgate
 - Dawn of Magic
 - uvm.

Also Ich will net sagen das FF lahm ist - bin selber FAN und hab auch jeden teil bis X2 durch, aber abwechslung ist nen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Februar 2009)

Teel schrieb:


> Ich würd mich bei RPG's nicht nur direkt an Japan hängen - Spiele wie Gothic, Fallout, Chaos Legion sollten auch mal angeschaut werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm gutes RPG Diablo 2 und Dungeon Siege und Dungeons und Dragons 
das sind so 3 recht gute^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Februar 2009)

Es gibt eigentlich kein PC-Spiel, das vom Gameplay her wie Final Fantasy ist (außer halt FF selber), aber og. Jade Empire kommt dem schon recht nahe, spielt sich storymäßig genauso linear und auf Schienen und ist asiatisch angehaucht. Wär' sicher dein Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

